# selling building lot in Vancouver - best way to sell?



## westcoast (Jan 28, 2013)

My relative lives in an old knock down house that sits on two lots in east Vancouver. She is wondering the best way to sell them to maximize the money she will get out of it. In the Vancouver market they will sell quickly and sell themselves so there is no point in paying substantial fees for selling them. Suggestions!

A second question. The title and the tax documents indicate the property is two lots. Will she have to have them surveyed prior to selling or does this matter?

Thanks


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

Have you considered getting the property(s) professionally appraised?
Are the lots being considered to sell as one or separately, as the house occupies both? If separately what is involved, what restrictions and complications might there be, and is this beneficial? Is the house removal in advance beneficial to this?
Is there no existing plot plan copies in hand indicating a previous survey has been done?


----------



## westcoast (Jan 28, 2013)

The lots are to be sold as one - two lots. Yes the house sits on both. I do not see any issue with the parcel sold "as is" - two lots/one knock down house. This property will sell quickly in the Vancouver market. Selling this property involves little work. If properly priced it will probably sell within a few days in the Vancouver market. The owner is elderly so does not want to take on the selling process herself. 

My question is: How to sell the property using an agent/lawyer, etc., while not paying the high fees normally charged by realtors. What are the options?

Thanks


----------



## FrugalGuy (Oct 25, 2013)

Sell it to a builder if you want to cut out the middleman and there must be few of them with the sign on the houses they are building in the area. The most important thing is know the market value of the properties.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

If I was the lady in question I would:
a)get it zoned and sub divided (2 titles)through property and planning(up- date the current parcel)
b)hire a demolition company and get a backhoe in there and tear the old small house down and away(not nearly as expensive as one would think)
C)figure out your sewer and water connections before hand(likely only one branch from the main considering the home rests in the middle-and hire a sewer and water company)
d)figure out the front or back locations for either a front drive or a back drive and get all variance for each new dwelling
e)double confirm everything is in place with city and there is no other issues pertaining
f)sell and market properties separately(this will bring more buyer's in creating more demand than selling as a 'package' ie:the general house horny buying public.

There are some thing you def want to irony out here and costs associated.You don't want to sell to a builder because he will factor in those costs and than some(they have the upper hand from as simply knowing you are dealing with them)
This isn't as simple as it appears imo
but if you do the right due-diligence and square everything away before hand you will maximize your profit
The goal imo is to get the lots ready and have the house horny nesting new moms visualizing the lot.


----------



## ohsmarketing (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi,

It is very easy to purchase a house a little confuse to sell it .Because while selling your home there is lot question in your mind.Whether that deal is profitable or not.Let me come to the topic.Listen to buyers expectations and met with it.If you find an experienced real estate agent to list your home, who have successful track record of selling homes in your area, carefully listen to their recommendations!


----------



## CharlesF.Donahue (Jan 7, 2015)

You should make use of all the available tools. Use Online Listings to target people who are looking for lots and land. Some online sites are specifically designed for selling residential lots and land, and attracts targeted lot and land buyers like potential homeowners, builders, developers and investors, among others.
Your understanding of your buyers and the market comes into play when you are preparing your listing. Craft your message in your listing to provide the information that your likely buyers need. Gd Luck.


----------



## realestateongabriola (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi,

It is good to see market first .Whats the requirement needed for it.It is easy to sell home but little hard to get more profit.Take baby step while selling home and search market as much as you can.


----------



## Charlie (May 20, 2011)

Only DIY if you're confident you know the price. Your buyer is not the everyday homeowner so unless you know the market and how to sell these you could be setting yourself up for lots of hassle and end up with lower net proceeds. It will hurt to payout $60-$80K in commission for relatively little work, but an agent who specializes in lots and lot assemblies may get you a higher net price.


----------



## Sandra (May 14, 2015)

I would probably I went to the real estate agent. It's the safest and the fastest way to sell.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

What the hell is going on in this forum? Have the real estate lackeys infiltrated? Mods! Please check all these duplicate IP addresses. Seriously.


----------



## Vicjai (May 15, 2015)

Vancouver real estate is so sky high and full of hot air that people are just waiting for it to fall. If you want stress free, go with an agent, nice and simple. Pay the fees to the agent and avoid the headache and papers, its worth it. If cost is the most concern, selling it yourself is the most cost effective but poses many risks - mostly becuase you dont' know what you're doing - Make sure you know what the price is for the area first, post a higher bid than usual because some idiot in vancouver will buy it eventually. 

If i were you i still just pay for a trusted agent.. its pennies on what you will get in a Vancouver market.


----------

